# Newbie looking to start my first hive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>> I have found the website for the West Coast Florida Beekeeper's association but it does not list when they meet

I'm not sure what page you are referring to, but this page has info for what appears to be all Florida clubs, with meeting times/dates:
http://floridabeekeepers.org/localassociations.htm#d5


----------



## QueenBee1208 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not sure what page you are referring to, but this page has info for what appears to be all Florida clubs, with meeting times/dates:
http://floridabeekeepers.org/localassociations.htm#d5[/QUOTE]


Thank you! I have seen this site but the Tampa Bay Assoc. is a bit far from me. We have a small local association of about 20 beekeepers that meets in Hudson, FL and from what I have read the meetings are free. They have a very basic website but it lists the location of their meetings without a day or time. Either way, I was hoping to connect with someone locally that would be willing to help ensure me that I have everything I need.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Kevin Smith is listed on that West Coast page as doing bee removals or swarm removals? Something like that, and he lists a phone number on the front page. Perhaps give him a call for more info on the club meeting dates and times.

Kevin Smith (727)534-9879

http://westcoastbeekeepers.com/index.html


----------



## QueenBee1208 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you!! I will!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to BeeSource. Good luck with finding a mentor and your bees in the spring.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jean! Your local State Apiary Inspector can help too.
Carmen Fraccica 
[email protected]
(352) 523-5094 
(863) 990-3024 Cell


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Start with two hives so you have resources if problems develop. Good luck!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Start with two hives so you have resources if problems develop. Good luck!


Ditto on the two hive start if at all possible...Welcome and good luck to you!


----------

